

Need a job? Learn Drupal - GiraffeNecktie
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-10458748-62.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
Auzy
Setting up and learning drupal is something one can learn almost overnight.
It's probably a very competitive market and will only help you find a new job
if you have past experience.

A better strategy to finding a job would be to specialise in rarer/more unique
skills, which people can't put on their resume, and learn overnight if they
get accepted for an interview.

------
gcb
wow. Drupal, a job, cnet?

How did this ended up on the front page? Does the article link to mahalo
article to explain drupal or what?

